# Best beans for aeropress?



## flibble (Feb 27, 2013)

So I would like to keep trying new things. Obviously tastes differ and my preference might not be yours, but would be interested to hear people's favourite bean for aeropress?

Currently mine is Rave's harrar longberry.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Planning to try monsoon malabar next.


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

I love kenyans and ethiopians in the aeropress, clean and crisp. Although a subtle south/Central can be nice too. At the moment I really enjoy both Extract's Veracruz (even though meant for espresso) and a Kenya Gatomboya (various roasters)


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I think it depends on your taste. You could go for the fuller 'dirtier' espresso roasts but in my opinion, the aeropress prefers those balanced beans like Kenya or maybe even a clean Columbia. The aeropress can disappoint in many ways if trying to make espresso, but if you just take it as another brewing method, you get some wonderful extractions and a good development of flavours. For example my last Kenya was intense in flavour but left a nice bluberry aftertaste and gave a floral sensation. I love espresso and ristretto but it's sometimes difficult to find these flavours in a short cup.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Rave Jampit works well slightly under extracted.

You get a light sourness followed by a chocolate aftertaste which is really smooth.

As it cools the chocolate intensifies.

I think my beans are out of their best now, the last brew was really acidic with no chocolate.

Going to tighten the grind and up the dose a little, but it's almost time to make an order for a HB Ethiopian or something


----------

